

We Need a New Richard Stallman - shadowsun7
http://nushackers.org/?p=2377

======
mooism2
Privacy and free data / data portability are in tension. If we're friends on
Facebook, you decide to switch to Google+, you import all your friendships/etc
from Facebook onto Google+, isn't that an invasion of my privacy (disclosing
information about me to Google+)?

The free software movement doesn't have this inbuilt tension.

------
willvarfar
"The alternative is to live without Facebook, which is to live without all the
benefits that social networking has given humanity. This is not a real
alternative at all."

seems silly to imagine anyone believes this.

I don't use FB and my life is perfectly bearable.

~~~
shadowsun7
Same here. But it is not for many people (e.g. my dad, who's now reconnecting
to his old friends over Facebook).

More importantly, however, there is the increasing importance of social
networking w/r/t revolutions.

~~~
willvarfar
> the increasing importance of social networking w/r/t revolutions

And I thought the revolution in Egypt only happened when they turned the
Internet off so everybody had to actually go outside to see what was going
on...

Seriously though, the "importance w/r/t revolutions" is not something
independently quantified, is it?

------
selectnull
Check out <http://unhosted.org/>

~~~
shadowsun7
Holy crap, that's something I needed to see. Thanks for the reference.

